# [SOLVED] iPod Notes App Crashes on Open



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

My friend has a G4 or G5 iPod Touch (I forget which one) and the Notes app suddenly started crashing upon opening it. It would show the notes list w/o the titles (just blank strips) then it would crash back to the home screen. He has tried a soft reset and it didn't work. What should he do?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: iPod Notes App Crashes on Open*

Did you try to reset the entire iPod?


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

What do you mean by reset the whole iPod? Anyway, backstory: my friend found one of hist notes was mysteriously duplicated. He exited the app, came back and found a note with no title that had replaced the duplicate. He tapped it and the app crashed. Also, he had now found a way to get to the notes via the search and to get to the list via hitting "notes" at the top of the screen. It only works with the older notes because it appears a whole bunch of notes without titles are at the top (probably what we were seeing when trying to open the app directly) that crash the app when displayed. I was wondering, I wouldn't think of Apple to be so primitave, but I know if you forget the end tag in HTML, the whole rest of the page takes on the element. Would this be similar to the thing happening here where something he typed in one note carried on code that created these mysterious titleless notes that crash the app?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: iPod Notes App Crashes on Open*

It could be a fault on Apple, that is possible.

Apple - Support - iPod touch - iPod touch Troubleshooting Assistant


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

Those steps don't work (besides retiring maybe). The thing is, if we backup and restore, the titleless notes are likely to be carried over. Maybe iOS 7 will fix it. What can we do now though?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: iPod Notes App Crashes on Open*

Updating to iOS 7 may also fix the issue.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

It appears to be working now. It also deleted the note that it had originally duplicated, luckily he had it in clipboard so he remade it. Hopefully the note won't start it up again. Will post updates if it happens again and/or what happens with iOS7.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: iPod Notes App Crashes on Open*

Glad to see its working again!


----------

